# painting stained trim?



## wayne3434 (Feb 11, 2007)

i just bought house and want to paint the trim white it is currently stained can i paint over it or what can i do to make it look good. thanks


----------



## SCCTrim (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Burby (Nov 25, 2008)

wayne3434 said:


> i just bought house and want to paint the trim white it is currently stained can i paint over it or what can i do to make it look good. thanks


What would you do if for a customer? You've not run into this before, being a remodel contractor?


----------



## wayne3434 (Feb 11, 2007)

sub all painting out this is my house and money is low so gonna paint the trim in one room myself i was gonna sand it first then paint it but since u guys r the painting pros and i never paint maybe you could recomend something better for me that i wouldnt know.


----------



## SCCTrim (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## painterdude (Aug 4, 2008)

Let me get this straight. You're a "contractor" and you hire painters to do a professional job, but you're gonna paint your own house just to save some dough. Never mind that you can't paint a lick, since it's your own house you don't care how it comes out right?? Must be quite a company you're runnin' . good luck, be sure to buy lots of tape. pd


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Just have your subs do it. It will save you the heartache of looking at the runs and holidays>:laughing:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Sandwith80gritsandpaperwipedownwithKrudKutterGlossOffapplyalkydprimertopcoatwithalkydsemiglossfromyourfavoritepaintmanufacturer.


----------



## wayne3434 (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks wisepainter


----------



## SCCTrim (Dec 25, 2008)

..this is almost like the DIY network huh


----------



## wayne3434 (Feb 11, 2007)

hey painterdude its one room in my basement that no one will ever see so why pay some one to do it i never paint but im not an idiot and right now business is slow so have some free time so u could have have gave me some advice instead of being a jerkoff


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'ddoitthesamewayWisePaintersaid.


----------



## wayne3434 (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks wolf thats something i would never know the kludkutter i would have just sanded and then primed and painted thats it and this will probably help a lot.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

KrudKutter products are a wonderful thing. Have to be honest that I'm not really sold on their gloss-off. Guess I just like old chemical based ones. Just keep in mind when you finish your wood refinishing project; the next time you get a bid from one of your painting subs for the same type of project, you can say to yourself: "Why that guys not charging enough for that....I'll pay him a little more!"


----------



## painterdude (Aug 4, 2008)

Wayne...what does being or not being an idiot have to do with painting ability? If no one sees your basement room, why bother painting it at all? I'd also guess that your subs are slow as well. My best advice is if you have a good relationship with your painter and you care how it comes out why not just ask him for a solid and throw him a case of beer or Dr. Pepper. I'm sure he or she owes you and it would be a way of paying you back. Either way I think you would have done better just asking someone at your local paint store rather than being condescending with your ..pro's line. But thats just me and you've already classified me.pd


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah what wise said and wolf seconded,

the alkyd (oil) primer will give you the adhersion you need. XIM makes a product called UMA that is a waterborne product. it will be less stinky and more user friendly and should give you almost the same effect. for the record though, oil primers are always superior.

don't forget to caulk (wood to wood) and putty any nail holes before you prime.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

oh yeah, don't forget to caulk wood to drywall too.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

vandyandsons said:


> oh yeah, don't forget to caulk wood to drywall too.



Damn, I knew I was leaving something out! Good call.

What drives me to the brink of insanity is having to caulk all of the panels on stained interior doors before I prime and paint them.

:wacko:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> KrudKutter products are a wonderful thing. Have to be honest that I'm not really sold on their gloss-off. Guess I just like old chemical based ones.


I have tried Paso and it is just too stinky, and chemical~e. The KrudKutter dulls the shine just as effectively and is far less harmful to brain and skin.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> Damn, I knew I was leaving something out! Good call.
> 
> What drives me to the brink of insanity is having to caulk all of the panels on stained interior doors before I prime and paint them.
> 
> :wacko:


I have to disagree with caulking the door panels. They are intended to "float" to allow for seasonal expansion and contraction. More than likely, the caulk will pull away when the panel shrinks and look worse than if it hadn't been caulked. And in some cases the panel will split right down the middle because you have effectively glued it in place.


----------

